# Angora ferret!!!!!!!!!



## shetlandlover

I've been on a waiting list from a good breeder for some time now and my kit has been born! The breeder names them so she already has a name. Very excited.


----------



## shetlandlover

Picture added.


----------



## hippymama

omg how cute :001_wub: never heard of angora ferrets , off to google


----------



## LostGirl

Awwwww she's gorgeous! 

We are looking at them yesterday very pretty as adults for some reason the remind of long haired GSDs lol


----------



## shetlandlover

Her mum and dad are stunning :blushing: I can't wait to get her. I've been looking at up grading the ferrets from the cage their in to a bigger cage, I've found one that's massive 201cm tall!


----------



## Lavenderb

She is gorgeous. Will you be getting her spayed?


----------



## shetlandlover

Lavenderb said:


> She is gorgeous. Will you be getting her spayed?


Yes, I have no interest in breeding ferrets. There's alot in rescue's already, okay not angora ferrets but there's still so many, like Polar and Tweeto who never ever lived with humans before I adopted them.


----------



## Lavenderb

shetlandlover said:


> Yes, I have no interest in breeding ferrets. There's alot in rescue's already, okay not angora ferrets but there's still so many, like Polar and Tweeto who never ever lived with humans before I adopted them.


I love her colour. Make sure you take lots of pics as she grows. I've not seen one before but I know they have the longer fur.


----------



## shetlandlover

Lavenderb said:


> I love her colour. Make sure you take lots of pics as she grows. I've not seen one before but I know they have the longer fur.


Will do, you can expect plenty of pics. I'm buying a bigger ferret cage too, its 200cm!  Hubby's agree'd to order it this month/early next month so it's here for when she arrives.

Polar and Tweeto are quite laid back but Tweeto likes to dook more than Polar who's seriously lazy lol, so hopefully Tempo (the new girl) will be Tweeto's dooking partner!


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooh I must have missed this, its not like me not sniffing out baby intro threads. Welcome to the forum little lady, I hope you and your new mum are very happy for very many years


----------



## DKDREAM

Congratulations on your new baby SL  hope the weeks fly for you so she is home.


----------



## shetlandlover

DKDREAM said:


> Congratulations on your new baby SL  hope the weeks fly for you so she is home.


Thanks hun,

I'm really excited.


----------



## shetlandlover

Some new pics of her


----------



## DKDREAM

she is growing well, wont be long until she is home now.


----------



## hippymama

shetlandlover said:


> Some new pics of her


argh she is so cute :001_wub: really trying to be sensible , I do not need a ferret right now  sooo tempted lol


----------



## shetlandlover

DKDREAM said:


> she is growing well, wont be long until she is home now.


Mid July if she does well  Time's going so slow.



hippymama said:


> argh she is so cute :001_wub: really trying to be sensible , I do not need a ferret right now  sooo tempted lol


Sorry this one's all mine!:arf:


----------



## LostGirl

When was she born? She's a beaut that's for sure!


----------



## shetlandlover

LostGirl said:


> When was she born? She's a beaut that's for sure!


21st April. x


----------



## shetlandlover

Tempo has her eyes open now 










:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl

Omg!! shes gorgeous!

shes 8 days older then our kits hoping we get eyes open in the next 10 days ish


----------



## DKDREAM

LostGirl said:


> Omg!! shes gorgeous!
> 
> shes 8 days older then our kits hoping we get eyes open in the next 10 days ish


they open there eyes around 4.5 to 5 weeks usually


----------



## LostGirl

DKDREAM said:


> they open there eyes around 4.5 to 5 weeks usually


Yeah I Thought it was they are 4wks 3 days nows so this week/beginning of next cant wait!


----------



## lostbear

She is LOVELY! You lucky duck!

I've never heard of angora ferrets either, but I'm going to look them up.

I bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## LostGirl

lostbear said:


> She is LOVELY! You lucky duck!
> 
> I've never heard of angora ferrets either, but I'm going to look them up.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get her home.


They are pretty, I never heard of them till last year when doing some reading, really gorgeous looking ferrets!


----------



## shetlandlover

Isn't she get big? I can't wait.


----------



## lostbear

Googled angoras and saw some pics - gorgeous!


----------



## James Q

Very gorgeous animal! I get my 2 this week!


----------



## Conny

I had to Google angora ferrets to know what they look like. ADORABLE!!!
Some of them are very big.


----------

